# Advice about antibiotics for hidden infections



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi I have been having lots of tests & investigations to rule things out for me & DH. This included having the 10-in-1 hidden infections test I think it's called, with Serum in Greece. The results indicated presence of a couple of hidden infections (despite all clear with normal UK swabs prior to our IVF) - anyway we've been prescribed some strong antibiotics for 25 days, which I wouldn't normally like to take. But I want to feel I've given everything my best shot, so we're going to take the AB's. In seeing a GU specialist for advice too.

What I'd like to know is have ladies on here felt ok afterwards/whilst taking them? I'm a bit scared my immune system will be jeopardised or I'll feel grotty for ages from the antibiotics! I was delighted to find no immune issues with my uterine biopsy, so don't want to affect that in any way (I recommend Professor Quenby btw, a lovely person!)  Any advice or opinions please?

Thank you!


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Merlin,

I have taken the antibiotics. They don't make you feel great, but I think they're totally worth it for the possible outcome. I took mine during my cycle, which I wouldn't do again; I'd advise you to do them at least a month before starting. I would definitely advise taking a probiotic with them, as both DH and I did find we had minor stomach issues during and after taking them - and can imagine they would have been much worse if we didn't have the probiotic! 

Your immune system shouldn't be jeopardised by them, Serum in Greece use antibiotics frequently.

BTW I am considering Prof Quenby too. Did the biopsy hurt? x


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you Kate!   Did you take high potency probiotics throughout or after you'd finished? That's my next question!   Thanks for the advice.

I didn't have a very nice biopsy experience but most people seem to be alright with it - I'm probably extra sensitive!   But I think it's worth doing and both Prof Quenby & Prof Brosens are very nice. The results come back within a few weeks and you get a follow up phone conversation with recommendations. I was expecting it to be like a smear test & it wasn't really, (plus the speculum shot across the room on its own which was quite funny!) Read other people's accounts though, they seem to find it ok.

xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

You're welcome! I took high potency probiotics throughout and then for 30 days afterwards (still taking them!). The minimum recommended is throughout and for 14 days after stopping - but my stomach is weak . You need to take the probiotic at least two hours after the antibiotic or it can interfere with absorption.

I got this one, very good but quite expensive. It's a poweder you put in warm water and drink before bed http://www.cytoplan.co.uk/Cyto-biotic-Active-3221?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=product&gclid=CjwKEAjwi4yuBRDX_vq07YyF7l8SJAAhm0rpxJgumyBBcgFqUpcXSddggevxHQi1IiB8q4N2dkrggxoCtgbw_wcB

I found the scratch so painful! So am scared this will be worse!

x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there - me & DH took the ABs prescribed by serum for 25 days in month preceding my IVF cycle. Was advised by Serum to take them as close to cycling as possible to maximise benefits.
Didn't feel great on them but first few days are worst. We took Bio kult probiotic tablets during the abs & for 2 weeks after. Think the box said to take 4 a day but we just went with 3 a day each & took them at mealtimes since they need to be taken at different time from abs. I bought ours from Amazon (needed 120 each) but Dolphin Fitness often better price & ive ordered more from them since. Can also get them from Boots but more expensive even with 3 for 2.

Important to space abs out so that they are taken at different time to meals to maximise absorption. Serum told me to allow at least an hour either side of food, ideally 2 hours after a meal. We had 3 tablets a day so managed it by having breakfast about 7:30, abs at 10ish; lunch 12, abs 2ish, dinner 7, abs 9:30ish. Need to avoid dairy an hour either side so just had black decaf tea or fruit tea mid morning/afternoon. To ward off nausea I ate a few cream crackers at same time as taking abs as otherwise tummy went bit nuts!!!

I wasn't keen to take abs at first, especially for so long but figured having done the tests I'd regret it if I didn't go ahead with recommended treatment were I to get BFN. I made lot of changes to my final cycle, including having a hysteroscopy during DR so still little sceptical as to value of the abs however as this cycle was to be our last I wanted to throw all I could at it.


Kate
I've also seen Siobhan Quenby at Coventry for NK cell testing. Highly recommend. I've tilted uterus & "difficult" cervix so even routine internal scans are pretty hard to do & a smear test will leave me in agony for several days. Prof Brosen did my actual testing & was no worse than normal internal scan except for the 15 seconds of pain whilst the biopsy was done. I'd taken paracetamol 30 mins beforehand that helped & it really is only 15 seconds of pain.
I've since been back when needed endometrial scratch before a cycle as they offered this for free having had NK testing with them 7 months earlier.
The consultation prior to NK cell biopsy was helpful & good to get fresh pair of eyes reviewing my situation and suggesting how could maximise my chances. Follow up advice from Siobhan (via telephone) also good & I felt that I was dealt with on very individual basis.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks very much Kate I'll have a look at that   

I was told the biopsy is sometimes called a scratch/same thing? Perhaps it depends which clinic you go to on the exact procedure? Some little spaghetti like pieces were taken, but it's supposed to have therapeutic benefits for 6 months afterwards and with painkillers I'm sure you'll be fine (I didn't have any!  ) So you're doing something that could be helpful for you and at least you know you're looking after yourself. Hope it goes well.

Fififi thank you for replying as well and the useful advice   I feel like that too re wanting to feel we've followed all recommendations & done all we can. My local GU specialist hasn't heard of the hidden infection tests   which makes me feel a bit like I've approached a dodgy place abroad, but I have heard so much positive feedback about Serum and I know Dr Gorgy & other places also do these tests. 
P.s. Congrats, it's so nice to see your treatment worked!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

NK biopsy is different to endometrial scratch though will have similar benefits to uterine lining for around 3 months.

The biopsy takes a sample of cells and therefore slightly deeper "cut" made. An endometrial scratch is just a scratch to create a small wound in uterine lining.

This slight "damage" to uterine wall has been shown to be beneficial as the womb lining seems to get thicker in cycles soon after as tries to heal itself.


----------

